# iMac G3 Screen Black



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a PC guy, always have been. But I got this computer for free from my uncle. iMac G3 DV edition slot loading. It had a bad install of OS 9 that wouldn't work.

So I installed OS 10. But now the screen is black and doesn't work unless I hook up an aux monitor to the back and it works on there perfectly.

So I looked around on forums and it would seem I need a firmware update for 9 to get the firmware update since you can't install it from OS 10. So I need an OS 9 disk. I OWN the software, I just need a replacement disk since my uncle lost it.

I am definitely not buying OS 9 for $99 from Apple (Biggest rip-off company on earth btw) or for $40-50 on eBay!

Does anyone have a disk I could borrow to install firmware than give back? Or, some way around this problem??

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

<< (Biggest rip-off company on earth btw) >>

No, you have Apple confused with their neighbor to the north, Microsoft.

Looks like the best you can do is $39 at Baucom Computers or $36 at AppleRescue.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

"Hey, I need some help with something with which you small number of people are my only possible resource. I use the _other_ thing that's kind of like it, and that makes me vastly superior. So understand I'm really stooping to come to you for assistance. Oh, yeah, by the way, this thing is the product of the worst company that ever existed on the face of the planet. So, will you help me?"

Right. Sod off. Maybe you'll get some help in the multitude of Windows fora that are necessary to handle all your needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2005)

no, no, it's seriously not like that you two. i was gently poking fun at you. really. i respect your choice as I'm sure you respect mine.

I was just commenting on that I feel it's a huge ripoff for an old Os like 9 to be $100.

Sorry if I offended that badly.


----------

